# Fragen zum virtuellen Server



## Nauslop (26. März 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte von einem normalen Webhosting-Paket vielleicht auf einen
vServer umsteigen, weil ich einfach gemerkt habe, dass es zu wenig Möglichkeiten gibt bei normalen Webhostingpaketen und man ständig nachfragen muss, was man darf oder nicht.
Meine Fragen sind :
1. Soll ich den vServer nur über ssh-Zugang administrieren oder ist Webmin sicher genug?
2. Welche Distribution als Grundlage: Debian, Suse etc., ich denke Debian oder?
3. Die Domainpreise der vServer-Anbieter sind mir zu hoch (12€ pro Jahr .de Domain), dass ich die Domains lieber bei einem anderen Anbieter hosten möchte, macht das jemand genauso und kann mir vielleicht erklären, wie ich das einrichte? 
Dies ist ein super Forum,
hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Danke


----------



## JohannesR (26. März 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Nauslop _
> *1. Soll ich den vServer nur über ssh-Zugang administrieren oder ist Webmin sicher genug?*


Wenn du glaubst, dass du die Administration mit SSH meistern kannst lösch Webmin, ist ein Sicherheitsloch.



> _Original geschrieben von Nauslop _
> *2. Welche Distribution als Grundlage: Debian, Suse etc., ich denke Debian oder?*


Ja, Debian. Tolles Paketmanagement, stabil... 



> _Original geschrieben von Nauslop _
> *3. Die Domainpreise der vServer-Anbieter sind mir zu hoch (12€ pro Jahr .de Domain), dass ich die Domains lieber bei einem anderen Anbieter hosten möchte, macht das jemand genauso und kann mir vielleicht erklären, wie ich das einrichte? *


Naja, bei Kontent sind die Domains günstiger (50Cent/Domain/Monat), allerdings finde ich 1 Euro auch noch okay... Du musst Kontent nach der Anmeldung nur anweisen, die Domains auf deine Server-IP zu binden. Den rest sollten die dann alleine erledigen.

Aber: Das ganze nur, wenn du dich mit Linux gut auskennst!


----------



## myplex (26. März 2004)

Wenn du mit Linux dich sehr gut auskennst warum kein SSH    
Aber  wenn nicht würde ich mír Confixx oder Webmin holen !

Ich denke aber um den Server übr SSH amnstrieren und keine Sicherheitslücken offen zu halten musst du dic sehr mit Linux befassen / befasst haben


----------

